# Haddad's First Giveaway Contest!



## haddad (May 3, 2011)

Come and join! All GBATemp user's (staff too) may be able to join this contest! All you have to do is reply to this thread and your in. Even if you post more then once, you still only get your name in once. Please also tell me if I should do the random number generator method or the manual raffle method. Please enjoy and have fun!

Note: This is uploaded to youtube because something is wrong with the video server's here at Temp. This video is unlisted and only people who come to GBATemp can see this.[/p]

[youtube]DCyM8ySEjfE[/youtube]​


----------



## rockstar99 (May 3, 2011)

I am in?

Manual please


----------



## heartgold (May 3, 2011)

Manual raffle


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2011)

I need dat acekard!


----------



## john.jingle (May 3, 2011)

Whoa, just post?  That's it?  Hope I win *crosses fingers


----------



## RoMee (May 3, 2011)

what?!? no amazekard??
I guess I'll settle for the acekard instead


----------



## kiafazool (May 3, 2011)

OMG 
hope i win


----------



## signz (May 3, 2011)

Hmm, I'd prefer random.org.
With the manual method you could just pick the user, you like the most or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, I'm always in for free stuff.


----------



## deeceedertien (May 3, 2011)

I would like to participate!!! Both methods seem fine and fair to me.
Hope i win! Cheers.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 3, 2011)

How nice. (:
I'm in too!


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 3, 2011)

well i hope i win and how long is it going for? i really need an acekard to replace my dstt clone which is called r4-sdhc


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 3, 2011)

I am manually in! Manual raffle is more random than the gen.
ok May 20th it will end ... i hope for the acekard 2i. If it was possible, i would have given u my battery,r4, styli and whatever for the contest.


----------



## Jax (May 3, 2011)

I'm all in!


----------



## Schlupi (May 3, 2011)

WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP I am in.


----------



## R2DJ (May 3, 2011)

Hope I win!


----------



## lonfar (May 3, 2011)

Count me in please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Random i suggest


----------



## Recorderdude (May 3, 2011)

I'm in.

If I win 3rd though give the lite stylii to someone else, I have a phat.


----------



## emigre (May 3, 2011)

Manny Rafeal.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 3, 2011)

NVM, winners on may 20th.


----------



## Gaboros (May 3, 2011)

Sounds nice! Good luck for everyone in this "competition".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And thanks for haddad. Free stuffs are always nice.


----------



## pugmalion1 (May 3, 2011)

I'm generally a lurker, a fairly longtime one, but I'll jump in for this.  Sounds fun.

Also, I vote for random number generator.


----------



## CrazySka (May 3, 2011)

I hope I am in


----------



## Keram (May 3, 2011)

woot, any of the flashcards would be fine, my lil bro lost his cyclods not long ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im for manual raffle!


----------



## hunter291 (May 3, 2011)

count me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would prefer the manual raffle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to see in a video if i lose xD


----------



## haddad (May 3, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> count me in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if u choose random, I will still post a video of me doing the random generator in front of everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so u can still see who won or who lost


----------



## HeadHunt (May 3, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## Gamer4life (May 3, 2011)

random.org is the best method to pick winner


----------



## hunter291 (May 3, 2011)

hmmm. but i still think that the manual raffle is cooler xD


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 3, 2011)

Both manual raffle and random generator (really hope I win because I still use my ol' R4).


----------



## ferret7463 (May 3, 2011)

well this is a nice thing for him to do is he trying to promote his store? Kool count me in.


----------



## AndroidDem0man (May 3, 2011)

I could totally use this! If i win i gonna be so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I go with random


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 3, 2011)

I'm in. Nothing like free stuff


----------



## Thesolcity (May 3, 2011)

Manual Please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been playing Black Ace too long, now whenever I hear AceKard I think there should be a black version with the Black Ace sprite on the front.


----------



## Stanny (May 3, 2011)

See if i`ll win something : )


----------



## Sonic0509 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in too!

@haddad How are you going to do manual raffle?
Anyway, I vote for manual (never won in random 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Is this giveaway is worldwide?


----------



## Zorua (May 3, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Boriar (May 3, 2011)

Another contest!! I hope win that time. Random, please.


----------



## nasenhund (May 3, 2011)

I'll give that a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Random I would say


----------



## KevFan (May 3, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Tornadosurvives (May 3, 2011)

I'm in.
I'll go with random :]


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 3, 2011)

They're under my skin... I can feel them moving and eating at my unprotected flesh.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 3, 2011)

Jesus, please!

1+.

Btw thanks for holding the raffle at all, God (will) bless you for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


edit: Manual I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Re edit: 333 posts! woot!


----------



## corenting (May 3, 2011)

I'm in. I vote for random !


----------



## superkidmax (May 3, 2011)

I really want that AceKard. Never had one, and it sounds reallllllllly nice. My DSTTi is getting old...


----------



## Creqaw (May 3, 2011)

Oh cool, I'm in and I choose the random number generator.


----------



## slenkar (May 3, 2011)

Count me in please

I vote for random


----------



## BryceOne (May 3, 2011)

I'm in..

Manual raffle.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 3, 2011)

Its very generous of you to hold this raffle Haddad, considering the hard time you get off people here. You are a good guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone, I hope you have fun with this.

By the way this isn't an entry, so don't put my name down for the raffle.


----------



## AvengerAkashi (May 3, 2011)

the stylus pack serves me well
and random generator


----------



## Issac (May 3, 2011)

Well, why not join in on this contest? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Count me in!

Oh, Manual Raffle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(most random number generators aren't truly random if my memory serves me right)


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (May 3, 2011)

I shall choose to join.
I don't really care, so manual.


----------



## princefarzan (May 3, 2011)

I'm in I guess, hope I win


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 3, 2011)

I wanna join. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I call random generator.


----------



## lapatateinc (May 3, 2011)

So you have to post in here ?
Manual Raffle


----------



## naglaro00 (May 3, 2011)

me me me 


Manual raffle


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 3, 2011)

Count me in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 random generator


----------



## rothman225 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in.... Good luck to all!

Manual Raffle Please!


----------



## maxim380 (May 3, 2011)

Have a broken acekard here, so i'm joining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my vote goes to... Manual raffle


----------



## lemmymet (May 3, 2011)

Join me in!
Manual raffle


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 3, 2011)

Mind if i join?

I'd prefer random generator


----------



## Berthenk (May 3, 2011)

I'm out.
Wait. Wat? I'm in!

Raffle please!


----------



## ninditsu (May 3, 2011)

i'm in please. thanks


----------



## kevn57 (May 3, 2011)

What a great excuse to upgrade from DS lite to DSI xl

Hope I win!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 3, 2011)

Everyone loves a good giveaway!  I'm in~


----------



## bowser (May 3, 2011)

I'm in!

Raffle is much more fun


----------



## TLOZ (May 3, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## DarkShadow96 (May 3, 2011)

Want another flashcard


----------



## shanefromoz (May 3, 2011)

Im in also.

Cheers


----------



## phoenix1234 (May 3, 2011)

Well u gotta be in it to win it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




forgot to say i would prefer random gen


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 3, 2011)

I hope to get an acekard for my bro. it wouldn't have much use for me since there's one stuck in my DS xD

so yea I'm in.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (May 3, 2011)

Random Number Generator!

Manual would be too much work.

Thanks for the cool contest


----------



## The Pi (May 3, 2011)

I like turtles.


----------



## KevInChester (May 3, 2011)

I'm in, seeing as my Mum accidentally threw away my other one complete with 4gb card!


----------



## 431unknown (May 3, 2011)

what the hell its worth a shot. manual please.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 3, 2011)

im in, you could do the manual thing, while broadcasting it live!!! would be awesome xD


----------



## infinete (May 3, 2011)

I am in, please. Random sounds good


----------



## Joe88 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Genowing (May 3, 2011)

I would like to win


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 3, 2011)

Count me in!! I love you for holding something like this. I vote for Manual.

If I win an Acekard2i I'll go nuts, since I can't get this in my country and I have no CC or DC for online shopping.

If I win an R4i DSN, I'll be happy to get it, any flashcart for free is good.

On the other hand If I win the 4 Styluses, It'll be a nice keepsake.


----------



## ByteMunch (May 3, 2011)

Free stuff? Yay ;D

Random generator please


----------



## Fishaman P (May 3, 2011)

ME! ME! ME!

RNG please.

Also, it would be great if you could PM me if I win.


----------



## Devin (May 3, 2011)

Random generator, also can I haz in?


----------



## kingcold9 (May 3, 2011)

awsome i'm in


----------



## zavlin (May 3, 2011)

random generator, and in


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 3, 2011)

Right so I'm post what now?


----------



## stylow (May 3, 2011)

Random Generator please
Hope i'm going to win


----------



## Eerpow (May 3, 2011)

Pick me! Pick me Mr.Random Generator!
hehe... you guys don't stand a chance...


----------



## notmeanymore (May 3, 2011)

I'm in. I need an AK2i to give to my sister. (Partially because she's having bad times, partially because I want MY ak2i back.)


----------



## Jan1tor (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, sounds cool. Random # is also cool. I'd probably give this one to my son so he can use it on his ds/dsi/3ds since I have cards for my units. Like most people say you can't beat free. Thanks if I win, Thanks for the opprotunity  if I don't.


----------



## NGrapeD (May 3, 2011)

I'd like to join. Random generator for me.


----------



## NoOneDies (May 3, 2011)

Random!


----------



## Exaltys (May 3, 2011)

Post.


----------



## adrian2040 (May 3, 2011)

*Enters*


----------



## idiotlect (May 3, 2011)

I'm in, you should use random.org.


----------



## ahds (May 3, 2011)

Count me in.
I suggest using a random generator.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2011)

Count me in please. Manual method.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 3, 2011)

Random!


----------



## Assax (May 3, 2011)

Rollin, choose as you wish, manual or gen, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Dter ic (May 3, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Random!


----------



## pablo12 (May 3, 2011)

Wow cool and easy contest, thanks a lot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope i win


----------



## Nujui (May 3, 2011)

I would mind using the generator.

1.


----------



## obito (May 3, 2011)

Hello world!


----------



## GHBAimen (May 3, 2011)

Interesting to see who wins then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Has never won anything like this before but let the best man win.


----------



## punkyrule (May 3, 2011)

Manual please!


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 3, 2011)

I like Random.org better, it's just more legit to give a screenshot of the site than say what you pulled out of a hat/whatever.


----------



## omgwtfhax (May 3, 2011)

Random generator please


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 3, 2011)

Sup.

Also, random generator.


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2011)

Kan I has cheezeburger?
~entered


----------



## metal079 (May 3, 2011)

random generator


----------



## mrtimotei (May 3, 2011)

AHM IN! 


...


Manual Generator


----------



## Necron (May 3, 2011)

The Acekard or the stylus pack (I lost my last one)
Oh, and also random, seems more fair. Hope I win something


----------



## ringwurm1984 (May 3, 2011)

Hey cool. i want in. random please. thanks


----------



## Klx5 (May 3, 2011)

i want to win!!!
random is ok with me


----------



## Zane (May 3, 2011)

Random way seems the most fair to me.


----------



## xerox8471 (May 3, 2011)

Manual raffle ftw.


----------



## tajio (May 3, 2011)

Haddad is an awesome reviewer! Yay go Haddad!!!


----------



## something15525 (May 3, 2011)

Please let me in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Manual Raffle please


----------



## Squirps (May 3, 2011)

Whichever way you choose to do it, you should definitely have a video recording of proof of how you chose the number, but you probably already know that anyway. o3o-b


----------



## JPhantom (May 3, 2011)

enters doesn't matter manual or generator


----------



## updowners (May 3, 2011)

Interesting.

(Number generator all the way)


----------



## HYPERMETAL (May 3, 2011)

My iTouch DS is getting really old..

A new flashcart would be nice


----------



## Stewy12 (May 3, 2011)

I'll enter, manuals the way to go............


----------



## riverchen (May 3, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 3, 2011)

must win acekard


----------



## Terminator02 (May 3, 2011)

is it already over? if not them i'm in


----------



## gamefan5 (May 3, 2011)

YAY ACEKARD GIVEAWAY!!! I hope I win...


----------



## DoomRavager (May 3, 2011)

If it's not over yet, I'm in as well.


----------



## olleb (May 3, 2011)

i have a M3i Zero... not the blablabla 3 version, but it do not work as it should all the time. a acekard would be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: random code gen :3 (easy to forget to write downs someones name on the manual thing)


----------



## titen96 (May 3, 2011)

id be happy if i got an acekard!


----------



## elscorcho0 (May 3, 2011)

I want in!  woot!  free stuff!


----------



## MrCheco (May 3, 2011)

Posting, random for me


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 3, 2011)

Random for me pl0x


----------



## hunter291 (May 3, 2011)

lol xD the first day hasn't even passed yet, and there already over 100 participants. i see my chances running away and crying xD


----------



## knife (May 3, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## 19wert (May 3, 2011)

yay!


----------



## ShadowSonic2 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in. I'd recommend random instead of manual.


----------



## amaro999 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in! Good luck to all!


----------



## BloodWolfJW (May 3, 2011)

Need a good 3DS Flashcart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good Luck All!


----------



## potato3334 (May 3, 2011)

random seems more efficient


----------



## DrAlexander (May 3, 2011)

So give me it!


----------



## beenii (May 3, 2011)

awesome. thanks for the opportunity to win this. i really hope to win this.


----------



## faziob (May 3, 2011)

I like the manual raffle method


----------



## drag671 (May 3, 2011)

i suggest manual method for raffling the prizes


----------



## lynn silvermoon (May 3, 2011)

awesome, thanks gbatemp


----------



## emmanu888 (May 3, 2011)

i'm in and vote for manual


----------



## jargus (May 3, 2011)

Count me in. I know someone who would appreciate an Acekard for their birthday.


----------



## justin05 (May 3, 2011)

Great giveaway. I'd give this one to my little brother, if i could win. He has the crappy itouch ds flashcart.


----------



## palasx (May 3, 2011)

Going to vote MANUAL!

Also, i'll trade you a replacement NDS 1100mAh battery for the R4 card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 switch up the prizes a little bit?

Worth a shot.


----------



## Makar (May 3, 2011)

Count me in! Also I vote Random Number Generator.


----------



## tlyee61 (May 3, 2011)

Im in and Random Number Generator plz


----------



## ficarra1002 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in. My vote is for random. Want that acekard.


----------



## chinboogie (May 3, 2011)

Random Generator


----------



## lightyear (May 3, 2011)

you've managed to confuse me about the most simple raffle ever!!! lmfao

BTW, don't bother entering me...I won't use a acekard, I already have an R4, and I'm not an irresponsible little 3 year old, so I have no need for a replacement stylus....I still have the one that came with my DSL over 3 years ago.


----------



## FlashX007 (May 3, 2011)

I'm in and I vote for random number generator.


----------



## Allandh (May 3, 2011)

I'm in

Manual Raffle all the way.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 3, 2011)

Count me in. Random Gen.


----------



## ninjaapple (May 3, 2011)

wow!
11 pages of users already!
I really doubt I'll win this but here goes anyway!


----------



## evandixon (May 3, 2011)

A random number generator isn't truly random.  Just use the manual way.
On the other hand, people will accuse you of only making a drawing look random.

It is a hard decision, isn't it?
(Yay, I'm entered whatever the choice above)


----------



## Jugarina (May 3, 2011)

I enjoy watching your reviews, they are WIN. I am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (May 3, 2011)

I'm in too!
Not sure which method is better, but I hope it's a fair one.


----------



## samuraibunny (May 3, 2011)

Random generator please! 

I want that Acekard... Haven't gotten my R4 to run on 3DS.


----------



## EphenSteve (May 3, 2011)

wait.. what? count me in! anything that says giveaway contest cant be bad amaright? GO HADDAD!!! great youtube channel with great reviews! wulululululululululululu!

my vote for random or manual goes toooooooo

ramanual!


----------



## Dr.Aqua (May 3, 2011)

bleh


----------



## iceissocold (May 3, 2011)

Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a M3DS Real but can't use it on my 3DS so this would be nice to have. Hope I win!


----------



## Shadeblaze (May 3, 2011)

I'm in! I'm in! Just hoping you can ship it here xD.

Also, manual please.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 3, 2011)

Why not? I'm in.

Let's go random.


----------



## LuckySteves (May 3, 2011)

I'm always up for free stuff.  Enter me in please.

I'd prefer a random generator btw.


----------



## XanLoves (May 3, 2011)

how very nice.
i would love a new stylus.


----------



## mia_d (May 4, 2011)

Well hello there! I'd love to enter.

Also, I think you should go with a random number generator!


----------



## Chubbo1793 (May 4, 2011)

I'll join. I'd say manual raffles the way to go.


----------



## Pyrmon (May 4, 2011)

D'be nice to win. I miss my Wood compatible R4 that I sold two months ago. Also, I would opt for the random number generator.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 4, 2011)

Ooh, now this is rather interesting~
And I do love free stuff~.


----------



## loco365 (May 4, 2011)

This is interesting. I'll enter. Oh, do random user, er whatever it is.


----------



## ishdeepsingh (May 4, 2011)

Im in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Raffle please


----------



## sergster1 (May 4, 2011)

Im in XD


----------



## pokefloote (May 4, 2011)

I guess I'd enjoy an Acekard. (:
Manual!


----------



## DeviousTom (May 4, 2011)

I always wanted an Acekard : D, Random # Gener8or Plz


----------



## scallyuk (May 4, 2011)

Definitely manual


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 4, 2011)

I don't need one, but what the heck, free stuffz.


----------



## WiiModWiis (May 4, 2011)

Never had a flashcard before!  Here's to hopin' I win, thanks!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 4, 2011)

sounds much interesting.I am in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




random generator.


----------



## chemistryfreak (May 4, 2011)

Woo! Sounds interesting! Im in^^


----------



## [M]artin (May 4, 2011)

Guess I'm entered then... good luck to all!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (May 4, 2011)

that's really cool that you're doing this! sure would like an acekard ;3


----------



## bloodyrabbit (May 4, 2011)

Hope to win the acekard! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Vigilante (May 4, 2011)

Hope I win.
Manual raffle pls.


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2011)

Why not? I'm in.

Random Generator


----------



## Brian117 (May 4, 2011)

Count me in. I'd suggest you do the manual raffle.


----------



## Zarkz (May 4, 2011)

I'll participate.
RNG


----------



## moerik (May 4, 2011)

Shouldn't hurt to try, and I prefer manual raffle, fancy random generators always gets me.


----------



## jaywilson (May 4, 2011)

yeeeeeeeeeeeees
manaul raffle


----------



## Seaking (May 4, 2011)

seems really cool, would be neat to try out that card on my 3DS.

Random Generator would be best imo.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 4, 2011)

Manual kickin it old school.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (May 4, 2011)

Manual random!


----------



## themuddaload (May 4, 2011)

Putting everyone's name in a box sounds like a major pain in the ass, so I'm going to vote random number generator.

Should have thought of a clever means of cutting down on spam from people with less than 10 posts, while keeping the forums from being spammed.

Oh, and you should have a mod add a poll to the thread about the random/manual thing, going through each post and tallying the votes is yet another pain in the ass.


----------



## Vahnyyz (May 4, 2011)

This is awesome, I can't wait to win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RNG seems best


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 4, 2011)

I'm in. Random generator


----------



## .Chris (May 4, 2011)

I say manual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks Haddad, for making this Giveaway!


----------



## Annieone23 (May 4, 2011)

manual raffle draw please.

also pick me :]


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 4, 2011)

Is this still going? *puts in raffle*


----------



## airpirate545 (May 4, 2011)

Awesome. 
TBH, whatever's good with you but I guess random number generator is cool.


----------



## jagerstaffel (May 4, 2011)

I have entered... into this thread.


----------



## Heichart (May 4, 2011)

Random Number Generator, because TECHNOLOGY


----------



## ChaseRahl (May 4, 2011)

Random Gen please, Thanks!


----------



## TheWingless (May 4, 2011)

Free stuff is good stuff.

I have no preference as to how the name is drawn.


----------



## Bri (May 4, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 4, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks Haddad. Random is good with me.


----------



## stonewater (May 4, 2011)

I think random gen would be the better idea.


----------



## Hakoda (May 4, 2011)

Count me in! Choose which ever method is easier XD


----------



## freestile (May 4, 2011)

Love MY SCDS2, but it would be nice to have another card to mess around with.

I'm with any method really. Its all good to me.


----------



## nintendoom (May 4, 2011)

Yay! I'm in!
0------------0
I would like an Automatic raffle please.. So there would be no cheating.


----------



## Another World (May 4, 2011)

raffle draws should be manual, any random number gen i coded was never 100% random. the thing is, if you are going manual are you going to enter 600+ names by hand onto a bit of paper and pull one out of a fish bowl?

-another world


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (May 4, 2011)

free prize you said?


----------



## ars25 (May 4, 2011)

manual plz  easier =p


----------



## Princess Rozalin (May 4, 2011)

Well not sure both methods seems fine to do anyways hope I win.


----------



## aj_hix36 (May 4, 2011)

Count me in! And RNG is fine.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (May 4, 2011)

Im in, its that simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Randomizer activated!


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 4, 2011)

I am quite interested in this contest.  Count me as a partaker in the festivities.


----------



## Schlupi (May 4, 2011)

Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time. said:
			
		

> Im in, its that simple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in, wait, I already posted right?


Anyways, You claim you're a DIALGA but you're clearly a CHARIZARD.

WHATS GOING ON HERE!?!?!?!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 4, 2011)

Im in! WOOHOO maybe I'll win somethng for the first time in my life! LOL RNG Please!


----------



## CoolFlameMan78 (May 4, 2011)

yay im in and i want that plz acekard flash card thank u
and plz the raffle


----------



## zar713 (May 4, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Come and join! All GBATemp user's (staff too) may be able to join this contest! All you have to do is reply to this thread and your in. Even if you post more then once, you still only get your name in once. Please also tell me if I should do the random number generator method or the manual raffle method. Please enjoy and have fun!
> 
> Note: This is uploaded to youtube because something is wrong with the video server's here at Temp. This video is unlisted and only people who come to GBATemp can see this.
> 
> ...




generator, please.


----------



## Hikaray (May 4, 2011)

i wanna win! i dont even know what the prize is, but i wanna win


----------



## Walker D (May 4, 2011)

Someday I'll win something in contests  ...maybe this one will be the one


----------



## Blebleman (May 4, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## mad567 (May 4, 2011)

I wanna enter too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
Time to change our luck


----------



## The Viztard (May 4, 2011)

Cool! Manual would be best imo...


----------



## Densetsu (May 4, 2011)

@haddad: Just use the poll so you don't have to keep updating the first post.  I already added it for you.


----------



## prunejuice (May 4, 2011)

I wanna win the acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also manual raffle


----------



## iggloovortex (May 4, 2011)

i never win anything, and i most likely wont win this either, but it would be really cool


----------



## go2_ars (May 4, 2011)

Gotta catch that Acekard


----------



## glowy (May 4, 2011)

I want in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Random Generator plz...


----------



## Chaz. (May 4, 2011)

I'm up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 random generator


----------



## KireiJuice (May 4, 2011)

im in 

random generator


----------



## eggsample (May 4, 2011)

*random* is more fair for me
never won anything, maybe this time


----------



## Daddy24 (May 4, 2011)

I'm in,thanks for this Haddad.


----------



## Eon-Rider (May 4, 2011)

It sure is nice of you to hold this giveaway. I'm in.


----------



## DaDAM (May 4, 2011)

nice a raffle! hope i win!


----------



## Deleted-273695 (May 4, 2011)

I'm in.
Thankyou for being so generous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also I'm picking random.org randomizer


----------



## 999roy999 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the raffle, I'm in


----------



## FireGrey (May 4, 2011)

Me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What happens if the random generator picks the same number twice


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 4, 2011)

count me in please


----------



## stefan_skellen (May 4, 2011)

count me in.
I am for a random.org pick.


----------



## Nirraic (May 4, 2011)

sweet I'm going to say a manual raffle, random number generators aren't that random.


----------



## F. Lobot (May 4, 2011)

Put my name in the hat.

Kind of a shame I only own a 3ds so there's a chance I could win a prize I can't do anything with.


----------



## raiderscrusade (May 4, 2011)

Number generator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, I'd love to be part of it all


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (May 4, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Cartmanuk (May 4, 2011)

This is a good idea i should do the same


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (May 4, 2011)

hmm i guess good luck to anyone else here

count me in


----------



## syrusch (May 4, 2011)

I want this AceKard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i win, i will do a review even if there's one.


----------



## scrtmstr (May 4, 2011)

cool idea, I don't care what method you use as long as you can make some users happy


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 4, 2011)

Guess I'm in too


----------



## ReiVaX18 (May 4, 2011)

So I just have to post?


----------



## waffle1995 (May 4, 2011)

I wanna win!


----------



## iMythD (May 4, 2011)

sounds good.


----------



## mrfatso (May 4, 2011)

random please, at least we cant blame u if we lose


----------



## Sinistral89 (May 4, 2011)

Mesa gotta win! Okay?


----------



## CyrusGBA (May 4, 2011)

I would like to participate! Both methods seem fine and fair to me.
Hope I win!


----------



## Nobunaga (May 4, 2011)

I am in i guess


----------



## Delta517 (May 4, 2011)

Nice to see some good contests here on the temp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I vote for the random number thingy


----------



## Varia (May 4, 2011)

I bought the same 4-pack styluses as you for $0.01 from eBay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damn I love those things, I have like 200 of these at home cause I buy them for dirt cheap :> 

Anyway, I'm in too, an AK2i would be nice for my shiny new 3DS (once I get it).


----------



## msxer (May 4, 2011)

Random generator!


----------



## haddad (May 4, 2011)

There are currently 256 ppl in this raffle and counting, keep going guys!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 4, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> There are currently 256 ppl in this raffle and counting, keep going guys!


I do hope you are aware of the "newcomers" tag?? Exclude them from the Giveaway, only regular tempers must be allowed to enter and those "newcomers" could very well be current tempers who made a new account to up their chances of winning.

*BUT, EXCLUDE those newcomers that registered today and/or posted in 4-5mins after making an account. They are definitely existing tempers. 500% guaranteed.*


----------



## Joe88 (May 4, 2011)

just exclude anyone who made an account after this thread was created

there are a few people people


----------



## Masked Ranger (May 4, 2011)

I'm down for any method that lets me win!! 

[tired sarcastic laugh]
Ha ha.  Ha ha. Ha ............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/tired sarcastic laugh]

Let's go AceKard!!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 4, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> just exclude anyone who made an account after this thread was created
> 
> there are a few people people


This.


----------



## Joktan (May 4, 2011)

Pulling a name outta a hat!and I hope I win!!!!!


----------



## impizkit (May 4, 2011)

Im in. I also think you should go with random generator.


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 4, 2011)

I assure you, I may be tagged as a newcomer but I did register before the thread was started. Just checking the signup date should be plenty.

EDIT: Or at least I was, 5 posts ago.


----------



## nintendoom (May 4, 2011)

So when're you gonna choose the winner?


----------



## Aisorik (May 4, 2011)

Manuel sir!


----------



## nintendoom (May 4, 2011)

Aisorik said:
			
		

> Manuel sir!


I can't believe you joined the 'temp last 5 years ago, yet, this was your first post


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 4, 2011)

deeceedertien said:
			
		

> I would like to participate!!! Both methods seem fine and fair to me.
> Hope i win! Cheers.


Here's another one TechnoWorm.

Maybe some tempers who made an account long back but never used it, and made a different one in late 2008-2009, seeing this giveaway they planned to take advantage and have 2 entries for themselves??


----------



## Densetsu (May 4, 2011)

If you suspect a dupe account in this thread, just report their post and we'll look into it.  We can easily check for dupe accounts.  

If anyone has created another account for this contest, they've already screwed themselves over because they'll be disqualified for sure.


----------



## boktor666 (May 4, 2011)

cool, sign me up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 go for the random


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 4, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> Aisorik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, now THAT is weird. :L


----------



## newtkiller (May 4, 2011)

There isn't that much of a chance to win, but heck if I don't give it a shot!


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (May 4, 2011)

good stuff xD. Wishing I would get lucky with some contests -_-

Stupid Scholarships for College, 0% won ftw


----------



## dilav (May 4, 2011)

nice giveaway. Imo manual drawing is the way to go.


----------



## haddad (May 4, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> If you suspect a dupe account in this thread, just report their post and we'll look into it.  We can easily check for dupe accounts.
> 
> If anyone has created another account for this contest, they've already screwed themselves over because they'll be disqualified for sure.



Yes, if anyone here makes duplicate account's just to try to increase their chance's. Think twice before you act, we can easily see who has more then 1 account. You will be automatically disqualified and not be able to enter this contest *or anymore future contest's coming up*.


----------



## naka69 (May 4, 2011)

lurker contest post


----------



## Bunie (May 4, 2011)

Enter Me! Please! ♥ I wanna win Q~Q


----------



## ForteGospel (May 4, 2011)

so... are you sending to every country or this is some place only?


----------



## vash117 (May 4, 2011)

so hope i win


----------



## Saoron (May 4, 2011)

check check. I bet if its a RNG, the number will be 28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh and next Friday is the Friday the 13th


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2011)

Hi guys!


----------



## Fudge (May 4, 2011)

blah


----------



## megahunter (May 4, 2011)

i can be in? :3


----------



## ChaserX (May 4, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## machomuu (May 4, 2011)

Just got vol. 52 of One Piece.  I'm a very happy man.


----------



## gengertheghost (May 4, 2011)

Me please, I'm in! (This sounds like Dragon's Den LOL)


----------



## Irock23 (May 4, 2011)

I thought I posted already, but I looked in my last 10 posts and it wasn't there, so I'm posting now just make sure.


----------



## kylehaas (May 4, 2011)

Oh hai.


----------



## Frogman (May 5, 2011)

i am a pickle xP


----------



## AvengerAkashi (May 5, 2011)

i'm in
hooray


----------



## toguro_max (May 5, 2011)

Since a lot are "signing in", why not?


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 5, 2011)

I want to enter the RAFFLE. *Looks at screenname* FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- This isn't my dupe account...WHOOPS WRONG ACCOUNT BRB...sigh...I'm actually surprised that there are so many people aiming for like...at best $25 worth of merchandise...and at best they only get like $10-12 worth out of that.


----------



## Rane909 (May 5, 2011)

If i Win the first prize i will be giving the card to a friend, i recently gave him an R4 card but it will not play in his 3DS, so.. there ya go.


----------



## sethirion (May 5, 2011)

I prefer a manual since I do not see a algorithm as Sobol or XORWOW listed to make the random generator.
Any other stuff we should do?

Are you going to give advice of winner by PM or e-mail?
Thanks for your contest.


----------



## 777kidis777 (May 5, 2011)

Dat Acekard.
I want it!! DDD
In, please? DD


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 5, 2011)

when is the result?


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 5, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> when is the result?


if you watched the vid on the first page he said a little over 2 weeks i think


----------



## emugirl1994 (May 5, 2011)

Yay contest!


----------



## Heran Bago (May 5, 2011)

Oh wow! In!


----------



## zackfiles (May 5, 2011)

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## SuperTrever (May 6, 2011)

Sign me up(:


----------



## batista1995 (May 6, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## gamefreak94 (May 6, 2011)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## morkmicke (May 7, 2011)

im in


----------



## Dreamre (May 8, 2011)

I hope I win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Adr990 (May 9, 2011)

Oh yea, count me in please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Always good to enter raffles.


----------



## haddad (May 12, 2011)

Contest is going to end next Friday guys! If you have not posted yet, please do!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2011)

Nice! Count me in!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 19, 2011)

Yay!
one day left.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 19, 2011)

Lol yeah, *fingers crossed in hope of winning*.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 19, 2011)

free prize

might as well


----------



## Flare7642 (May 19, 2011)

Weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 19, 2011)

I'm IN!


----------



## Sterling (May 19, 2011)

Hey, I guess I'll post now. I was actually waiting until the last day.


----------



## thaddius (May 19, 2011)

Everybody is doing it so... peer pressure rules!


----------



## haddad (May 19, 2011)

Last day is tommorrow! Keep posting guys!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 19, 2011)

looking forward to it
i hope i can win a dsi compatible cart 
because of the greedy team of my r4i-sdhc that told me to update the dsi then  update the fw of the cart but since it was 1.4.0 version it didn't work 
now i can't play any flashcart on my dsi and can't buy one!
lol good luck everybody
and as the other post that i lost said I'M IN


----------



## SilentRevolt (May 19, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## LINK289 (May 19, 2011)

I think I forgot to enter when I first saw this so I am posting something now.


----------



## emmanu888 (May 19, 2011)

count me in


----------



## paced98 (May 19, 2011)

Put me in too


----------



## Hydreigon (May 19, 2011)

I want in! I want in!


----------



## .Chris (May 19, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Alato (May 19, 2011)

YEAH, Acekard.


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 19, 2011)

well it almost time i almost forgot well i hope i win i really need a better card


----------



## swimmeringer (May 19, 2011)

I guess this enters me in the contest, then.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 19, 2011)

Nothing beats a good old fashioned manual raffle.


----------



## Jolan (May 19, 2011)

Well random.com hates me, so manual vote.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 20, 2011)

So the time is here.


----------



## ninditsu (May 20, 2011)

manual raffle with video of you choosing a name. and we hope that the names in the container are actually ours and not your friends'


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 20, 2011)

today's the raffle
hopes up


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2011)

Hi, i'm in!


----------



## Ruffy94 (May 20, 2011)

Count me in, please!


----------



## Sop (May 21, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## haddad (May 21, 2011)

Giveaway has ended right now. I am going to make the video of the winner and post it within 1 hour of this post. And I will edit this post with the winner video. And I have totaled the number of entries, and the total is 307 ppl who entered this contest. Please stay tuned for winner video. Ohh and btw, I am going to do it via random.org since that was the most voted method.

--EDIT--

Winner has been chosen! (uploading video as I type this, I am going to upload winner video in separate thread...)

--EDIT 2--

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=293638


----------



## XanLoves (May 21, 2011)

hah hah, awesome....

more styluses for my stupid cats to chew and hide


----------

